# E-Collars and Waterfowl Hunting



## tom sawyer (Feb 1, 2006)

Are certain models better for the wet conditions of waterfowl hunting? I know Tritronics has a Flyway special, but they all say that they are waterproof. I was looking at a Dogtra after hearing good things about them.

And does Collar Clinic have good prices or should I be looking somewhere else?


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

If you stick with tri tronics, dogtra or sportdog you shouldn't have to worry about conditions. Pick which one you like and you'll be fine. These three are all pretty close on quality.

If you want a good deal on a new collar: www.lcsupply.com has the best prices I've found. They have a $20 coupon on orders over $250 and cheap or free shipping.

I've never bought from Collar Clinic so I can't give you an opinion there.


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

I have a sportdog 2000 and i love it. Both the reciever and transmitter are waterproof. Not just water resistant. For the money you just cant beat it!


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

I tend to stick with Tritronics. They really invented the e-collar and everyone has been trying to catch them ever since. Especially for retriever training.


----------



## tom sawyer (Feb 1, 2006)

Appreciate all the input, I know this is a tired subject. I was slightly confused about the fact that these companies have regular models that are waterproof, yet they offer specific models that have "Flyway" or Waterfowl" in the names. And of course these models are usually significantly higher than their field versions yet they seem to have the same features. Camo does not seem to warrant another $50-75, not only that but the dog is black so why camo the collar?

Anybody breed a camo dog yet? I'd take one in Advantage Wetlands.

The local pro is a diehard TT man, and I see where he is coming from. That said, I couldn't stop myself from ordering the Sportdog 400S. The price was too good, heard plenty of good comments about service, both components are waterproof, the features are adequate and the collar is lightweight. I figure I'll give it a go and if it doesn't perform it'll go on ebay and I'll trade up to TT and consider it a lesson learned.


----------



## tom sawyer (Feb 1, 2006)

The ony aspect of the 400S is the range of 1/4 mile, I think that will work OK for me though since I'm only doing duck hunting. I was trying to think of any situations where 1/4 mile would not be adequate and I can only come up with one time when I crippled a goose and my buddy's dog had to make a long retrieve for it.

And anyway, I do think the collar will get most use in training sessions and not during hunting.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

The range on those things is under ideal conditions. Think 1/4 mile on a salt flat. Actual range will be 1/2 to 2/3 of what's listed under normal hunting conditions with hills and brush and what not.


----------

